# Welche Frauen - hat für euch die strengste Ausstrahlung?



## mog378 (2 Jan. 2013)

Würde mich mal Interessieren auf welche Personen ihr kommt, hat ja auch was 










MfG


----------



## sachsen paule (2 Jan. 2013)

mei mudda, iss doch klar^^


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Jan. 2013)

Eindeutig die Katharina Saalfrank! Eine fürchterliche Frau!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Jan. 2013)

*
Sahra Wagenknecht*



​


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2013)

meine alte Deutschlehrerin


----------



## buck danny (7 Jan. 2013)

das Weischenberg und das Merkel.... buahhrrgg


----------



## paspartout (8 Jan. 2013)

Helene Fischer .... die ist nämlich STRENG genommen nicht mein Fall


----------



## haller (19 Juli 2022)

Inge Meysel


----------



## celebczj83 (19 Juli 2022)

Victoria Beckham.


----------

